# ceasars shocking today!!!



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

i watched them shock at the bridge cove today they were pretty close to the bank!! and what gives them the right to fly through the no-wake zone?? they came by me wide open and never attempted to slow down!!!


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Maybe they found the loch ness monster? lol 

the rules only apply to some i guess.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

seen them by the water pump today also.


----------



## TheRickster (Jul 28, 2008)

Any idea why/where they are moving the fish?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

TheRickster said:


> Any idea why/where they are moving the fish?



They probably are not moving the fish anywhere. They shock the fish to the surface, net it, get measurements/data, and release them. They are sampling the fish populations.

The reason they were close to the shore was that electro-shocking equipment is not effective in water deeper than 5-7 feet. The electric field is only so big and if a decent size fish is on the edge of it, it can escape before becoming shocked.


----------



## TheRickster (Jul 28, 2008)

Got ya. I guess you never assume something simple like that but that should have been my first thought. Or maybe I was just hopeful they were going to repopulate a certain area.


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

Bassnpro1 said:


> They probably are not moving the fish anywhere. They shock the fish to the surface, net it, get measurements/data, and release them. They are sampling the fish populations.
> 
> The reason they were close to the shore was that electro-shocking equipment is not effective in water deeper than 5-7 feet. The electric field is only so big and if a decent size fish is on the edge of it, it can escape before becoming shocked.


bassnpro your exactly right! they were netting and recording!!


----------



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

You mean they actually found fish in CC?????


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

bassnick513 said:


> You mean they actually found fish in CC?????


roflmao, yeah I think you guys are missing the real _story_ here!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

As far as DNR slowing down and following the "No Wake" under the bridge, they figured why should they be the only ones to follow the rules....and that s the truth my friends......that has to be the worst NO WAKE infringement of anywhere I have ever seen and NEVER saw any enforcement there. 

Salmonid
PS they were shocking because someone on the internet said they took a keeper bass ( no pics) there and they needed to verify the limits were working..


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

How can we get the results? Or is it true about it being the DEAD SEA!!!


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

heres the results just got them from the dnr!! 2-warmouths 3" said they werent positive might have got him twice!!


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

You forgot to mention the half eaten smallie and the 1800 drum they found as well


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

That wasn't a Warmouth! It was the Creek Chub lure I lost Sunday and I want it back!
________
Nexium side effects


----------



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

CC really is the dead sea. It's one of the worst lakes in Ohio no doubt about that.


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

its not a dead sea... The fish are there, they just have to be located. Fishing a lake that big and deep can be a challenge. The first time I went there we fished the no wake zone on the south end of the lake and landed 4 or 5 white's and 30 or so crappie. I'll admit they are hard to locate but its not the dead sea... Maybe the dnr just needs to ramp up the stockings?????????????


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

CamdenGizzard said:


> Maybe the dnr just needs to ramp up the stockings?????????????


I second that!!! With as much pressure as that lake gets, they need to ramp up stocking big time. Maybe even some different species. I have often wondered if Lake Sturgeon would survive in that lake. CC has plenty of tributaries for spawning and is deep enough. What kind of charge would you get seeing a 6 or 7 foot sturgeon come up next to your boat with your hook in its mouth.
________
Weed Bubblers


----------



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

CC needs more musky and maybe some walleye


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Viper684 said:


> CC needs more musky and maybe some walleye


they stocked walleye till I believe the late 80's early 90's. they didn't take hold, so they switched to saugeye.


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

Unfortunately if you havent heard the Ohio Senate is making admendments to the state budget that will cause the DNR to stop the muskie program. So there will be no more muskie stocked in the state of Ohio. This may make some of you happy and this will make the rest of us very upset. Here is the letter.

The Ohio Senate has inserted amendments into its version of the state budget bill that
will create a budget crisis for the Ohio Division of Wildlife, say officials.
"Because of three amendments, we're looking at a $2 million budget shortfall," said
Assistant Chief Randy Miller. "If these amendments are approved, other fish and game
programs will certainly be in jeopardy."

Miller said that could include traditional stocking programs such as muskies and steelhead trout.

"The only programs we won't cut are the deer and Lake Erie walleye programs," said
Miller. "They are the golden geese around here."
The amendments causing problems include free licenses for Ohio National Guard
members, whether active or in the reserve; a separate computer system for handling
landowner deer and turkey check-ins during the seasons; and removal of an amendment
that would require non-residents owning Ohio land to purchase a $125 non-resident
license, rather than a $19 resident license.

"We've been meeting with senators and trying to straighten this out," said Miller. "This
is an 11th hour battle. If the Senate approves the budget amendments, our only chance
to reverse things would be a last-ditch attempt to work with the conference committee
that puts together the Senate and House versions of the budget bill."
Landowners will be required next year to obtain deer and turkey permits for the firs
time, but they will be free. Successful landowners would then be required to call or email
the Division of Wildlife to report their kill. The Senate amendment would make wildlife
officials create a separate reporting system for landowners, which would cost about $1
million, said state officials.
Active Ohio National Guard members already receive free licenses. Opening the free
licenses to both active and reserve members would give people who have served in the
National Guard free licenses for life.


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

yeah seeker , i got the same info from a freind a couple days ago !! thats a shame!! boy they'll cut a program in a minute and you never hear of any of the politicians cutting there pay??


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Have them suggest a stamp for muskie , I don't even fish much for them BUT I would still purchase one . That is a shame if they cut it .
They need to double stock muskie in CC the 3 inch white bass are insane this year .


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

muskieseeker said:


> Unfortunately if you havent heard the Ohio Senate is making admendments to the state budget that will cause the DNR to stop the muskie program. So there will be no more muskie stocked in the state of Ohio. This may make some of you happy and this will make the rest of us very upset. Here is the letter.


This is merely political. Just wait it out bud..... More muskie friendly legislation will come along....


----------



## napsax (Feb 15, 2008)

Salmonid said:


> ...that has to be the worst NO WAKE infringement of anywhere I have ever seen and NEVER saw any enforcement there.
> 
> Salmonid
> 
> ...


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

So did they ever actually shock up a fish at CC?


----------

